# Happy birthday Greg



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey old man,

hope you we're able to chill a bit today.

Peace
CC


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GREG!!! 

Have a really wonderful birthday, Greg. You more than deserve it!
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :chef:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!*  

May your year be full of delights, your dishes perfect, and your arches never fall!

Mezz


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

"The Best of Times" to you! It's no "Grand Illusion"... it really is your birthday!!
Keep "Rockin' in Paradise"

-Jim

P.S. Did you get the Styx Box set I sent you?!?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Had to work so the head km could take the weekend off. Birthday dinner was somewhat warm horseradish mashed potatoes. Oh, the glamourous life I've chosen!  

Jim, we got a new dumpster at work; that's about the same thing, right?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Hi Greg,

I truely hope you have a birthday filled with everything you wish for it to be...



cchiu/mudbug


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Just for your birthday, Greg, I made a cake... But it got eaten. Happy birthday anyway...:lips:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Ouch... happy birthday anyway!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy birthday Greg. Sorry I am late in bringing you my wishes.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Another June Birthday!!! If you were all relatives I could go broke buying gifts! But then again, I'm too cheap so that would never happen! Nontheless I am glad to see you had another birthday Greg, afterall that truly is the best gift...seeing another birthday! Just ask Bob Hope! Hope you last as long!
Cheers:beer: :beer:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

boy am I behind.....happy birthday Greg!!! luke warm taties, aw well.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Oh man, I am late once again!!!! 

Sorry to hear that your birthday wasn't the most exciting of days. The joys of chefdom!!

May you have many, many more (hopefully a few will be nice and mellow )


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I don't believe I missed this Greg ...

I owe you a vodka spree by a nice mediterranean shore 

I wish you the best

Love and mooches 

V.


----------

